# BEST lip balm?



## MACreation (Dec 8, 2005)

so far i think, Prada, Khiel's and Philosophy

any others i should try???

thanks!!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

To be honest I think it's hard to beat cheap and cheerful Carmex.  I normally have horribly dry lips and this works wonders for me.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 8, 2005)

I like Blistex Herbal Answer.  I also like Chapstick All Natural.


----------



## jeannette (Dec 8, 2005)

The Body Shop's mint lip balm!


----------



## lovejam (Dec 8, 2005)

I like Kiehl's, Rosebud Salve, and La Natura.


----------



## pale blue (Dec 8, 2005)

I second Carmex! That stuff is a godsend to me in the winter when I have chapped lips.


----------



## ambidextrous (Dec 8, 2005)

The Body Shop Honey Lipbalm

A little waxy to apply but the result is the best I ever had!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 8, 2005)

Blue-Q lip balms are the best and they look good too with their cheeky gimmicks/themes!


----------



## mpicky (Dec 8, 2005)

I like Blistex Lip Medex for my dry chapped lips, it has Menthol and Clove in it.
I also like philosophy kiss


----------



## monirock (Dec 8, 2005)

rosebud salve-hands down.


----------



## maclay (Dec 8, 2005)

When my lips are super chapped, I use Blistex medicated ointment and it becomes my saviour.


----------



## maianne (Dec 8, 2005)

The Body Shop Snow lip balm is awesome... can only get it around Christmas, but it's perfect for my winter-chapped lips. It moisturizes really well and has a little bit of shimmer in it and a nice pepperminty scent.


----------



## visivo (Dec 8, 2005)

OKay. I have tried SOOO many. I dislike kheils, though i love the brand otherwise. It's too oily, almost. Maybe I got a bad tube but EH.

I like...
natures gate organics neroli orange and chocolate mint lip balm (wooo what a name -- youll probably have to fight the urge to lick this off before it starts 'working' )

I like TLC's, actually! The smell and texture are great, but it doesn't stay on long.

Rosebud Salve (In general, I like salves a lot.)

Original Chapstick

Collective wellbeing balms

Nanaks Balms (@ whole foods)

I hattteee  carmex.

My ultimate is scharffen berger's lip ganache. fine chocolate in a fine balm? oh dear lord, the savior of my lips. 

I also like to make my own!


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

I love to use TLC's but when my lips are SUPER chapped I will use good old Vitamin E oil and vaseline. I sometimes have luck with Carmex but the smell is a bit much for me.

It's not lip balm but it has helped to keep my lips from drying out City Cosmetics City Lips Nighttime treatment. I use it at night before bed and even helped to keep my lips moist during  the several airplane rides I had to take lately.

I have not tried the rest of gloss with that line but hear it is really nice for day use.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

TLC clear stick.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 8, 2005)

I use Rosebud Salve or the Strawberry Salve religiously


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 8, 2005)

Chapstick strawberry flavored, I do like the who's that lady lip gelee it makes my lips feel nice.


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

Elizabeth Arden's 8 Hour Lip Balm.
After using it once my b/f commented that my lips had never been so soft before. I'm totally addicted to it.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 9, 2005)

my favorites are rosebud strawberry and burts bees. but i've never had SUPER chapped lips, so i wouldn't really know what saves dry, cracking lips(although i'd assume rosebud would).


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 9, 2005)

my lips get soooo easily chapped and not a lot works. theres only one  i turn to when its at its worse. LA MER. it's pricy but its the best stuff ever. its truly a miracle.


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_my lips get soooo easily chapped and not a lot works. theres only one  i turn to when its at its worse. LA MER. it's pricy but its the best stuff ever. its truly a miracle._

 
Anything La Mer is just awesome! And I very happilly shell out the $$$ for it.


----------



## ivy_astray (Dec 9, 2005)

I've recently discovered RoC Enydrial Repairing Lip Care and it's been a lifesaver. My lips are prone to dryness, flaking and peeling and nothing else I've used has made a significant difference. Now my lips are ridiculously soft with zero irritation even as the cold canadian winter is settling in. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Cdjax (Dec 10, 2005)

I really like Rosebud Salve, Palmers Cocoa Butter Swivel Stick, and Carmex (for when I have chapped lips).


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 10, 2005)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm...hands down.  Anything with alcohol in it will only dry out your lips even more, making you use more product, thus buying more of it when you run out...it's a marketing strategy.  So just be sure to read the label to the lip balm you're interested in, and make sure it doesn't contain alcohol.  I know FOR SURE Burt's Bees does NOT contain alcohol.  I hope this helps y'all out!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think there is a need to shell out a lot of money for lip balm. I mainly use Burt's Bees Beeswax lip balm or Chapstick Lip Moisturizer which has SPF 15.


----------



## beckasings (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiehl's saves my life every winter.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Labello lip balm is my fav, and when I'm looking for flavor I LOVE MyLipStuff balms.


----------



## Paperdoll (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiehl's & Prada aside - Blue Q's Wash Away Your Sins Cheap Red Wine Lip Balm, Smith's Rosebud Salve & Smith's Strawberry Lip Balm.

x


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG ONLY TWO PEOPLE SAID BURTS BEES!!!!

I vote for Burt's Bees #1 all the way, and then B&BW True Blue Spa "Wet your Whistle".... lasts forever on your lips.. while Burt's Bees helps heal them and make it so you don't need lip stuff at all

When lips are REALLY bad, the Blistex medicated lip balm in the blue round jar is a miracle worker


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 17, 2005)

I just recenting fell in love with Burt Bee's. I have it in honey, but I'm not too fond of the smell. Before Burt Bee's, I used Soft Lips and Carmex. I love the burning sensation they leave on my lips.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 17, 2005)

TLCs hands down!!!!! They moisturize and condition my lips so well. mmmm And smells nice too! hehe


----------



## sigwing (Dec 18, 2005)

You know what?  I've recently had lips-from-hell chapping and sometimes we forget about plain old Blistex ointment in the tube.  I've been using it at bedtime & it's wonderful.

Another good one is the Neosporin balm in the tube for cold sores or whatever it is.  I've never had cold sores, but this is a great lip balm.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 18, 2005)

blistex silk & shine.  it's like $1.97 @ target but it works wonders - nothing does the job quite like this one.  it kinda has a berry scent / flavor.  ^_^


----------



## JJones (Dec 18, 2005)

I dunno if you know the brand 'labello'  but their new 'sos lip balm' is the best one I had so far. I also like the ones from the body shop.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Dec 18, 2005)

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## luxette (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been using Lipsmackers Dr. Pepper since I was, like, eight and I have no complaints. 

When it comes to hardcore chapped lips, I have a tin of Rosebud Salve (which is basically pink vaseline) that I use.


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 18, 2005)

desert essence lip rescue with shea butter.. found at organic stores


----------



## koretta (Dec 18, 2005)

*best lipbalm*

in my opinion the best are lush lipbalm and la roche posay ceralip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... my lips are very, very dry!!!


----------



## RobynG1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Labello is my favorite...and I'm a lip balm junkie.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 28, 2005)

There's a brand called "Kiss My Face" which has a really great, hydrating lip balm.  It can be found at most beauty stores, not sure about drug stores.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_There's a brand called "Kiss My Face" which has a really great, hydrating lip balm. It can be found at most beauty stores, not sure about drug stores._

 
...like beauty stores such as Sally's Beauty Supply?  if so, then i'm going to look into that.  i ♥ my Blistex Silk & Shine lipbalm, but i'm a lipbalm junkie so if it's good, i'll try it!  ​


----------



## swaly (Dec 31, 2005)

The one from Fresh is wonderful but a little too slick for my tastes. It sounds a little funny to think of lip balm in terms of "lasting power" as it has no color that can fade, but the softer, more slippery ones tend to wear off within minutes...I prefer good old cherry Chapstick...it just has the right consistency for me and stays on forever. I also like the $.79 Carmex tube I can only find at a certain Target in Philadelphia....


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm loving the prada lip balm at the moment, and Rosebud salve!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 8, 2006)

Dr. Hauschka, hands down. This is the stuff for seriously chappy, hurting lips.

I got my mom addicted and every friend/co-worker I've given it as gifts to.

Also, If you want a clear balm or one with a little colour, the Prada balms are amazing. The "monodoses" last me weeks, if not months, so, it's nowhere near as expensive as it seems when you buy a box.


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Jan 9, 2006)

I used Weleda Everon and chocolate Cheeky Chimp


----------



## Alannah (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't like Burt's, any vaseline balm or Carmex personally.  They don't work at all for me.

My faves are:
Mark. Kiss Therapy
My Lip Stuff (the formula took a bit of getting used to, and it doesn't last long enough but it's great for dry lips)
The Body Shop's Lip Butter
and I love the MAC TLCS too!

I just ordered some Prada Shielding Balm and I can't wait to try that!  And a friend is bringing me some Bebe Young Care balm (from Germany), which I've heard is the best balm ever... I'm excited to see what it's like!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm.. am i a wierdo here? i love to use vaseline petroleum jelly. it's great. it's cheap. and it's versatile! (i use it as an emergeny m/u remover!)


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 11, 2006)

Vaseline doens't moisturise. I don't know how you can use it as a make-up remover Pale Moon - it'll clog your skin right up!


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 12, 2006)

carmex & burts bee's are the best


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love Labello hydrocare or medicated.  This stuff is fantastic and I hate that I can only buy it online or beg friends going to Europe to buy it for me.  I also love Aquaphor.  It is fantastic and it really helps my lips.


----------



## velvet (Jan 12, 2006)

im a slave to mama cocos
their orange balm is soooo good!  i use it constantly
when i am poor i use prairielad herbal lipbalm, its very nice also


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 12, 2006)

I love Burt's Bees lip balm, actually i think i'll put some on right now. I love the tingling feeling, and it heals & softens my lips all the time. 

Before i found Burt's, i used Carmex & Soft Lips...which i also liked. 

TLC's are kewl, but they dont stay on long & i dont like the smell/taste.


----------



## n_j_t (Jan 14, 2006)

I've tried TBS Cocoa Butter, Palmer's Swivel Stick, Kiehl's, TLCs, Burt's Bees, Labello, Soft Lips, Blistex, Origins, vaseline and several others. Without a doubt, the award goes to *Original Rosebud Salve* (Strawberry is alright, but not as moisturizing, IMO).


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 14, 2006)

I second the Rosebud Lip Salve.  The MAC lip conditioner is good too.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_Vaseline doens't moisturise. I don't know how you can use it as a make-up remover Pale Moon - it'll clog your skin right up!_

 
well, it's my emergency remover, so i only use it to remove eye smudges or stuffs.. when i'm in school in the middle of the day (of course i dun carry around my actual m/u remover! hee!) just dab a tiny bit and wipe off using tissue paper or q-tip or else. it works well on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, i've found this from some japanese website. it's a great and practical tip. just imo


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 14, 2006)

i use vaseline it to remove eye makeup (the baby kind actually) this bottle doesn't say it since it's for babies, but the regular one says it doesn't clog pores and is reccomended to remove make-up. my mom bought me a huge bottle of the baby kind and it works better and smells good.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

rosebud salve, vaseline, and good ol chapstick


----------



## Becki (Jan 15, 2006)

I like Burts Bees and Mama Cocos. I have ordered some MAC lip conditioner so hopefully it will work for me!


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 15, 2006)

I tried so many. My favourites are Nuxe, Carmex and Börlind.
What i don´t like ist pure Vaseline oder Labello.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 15, 2006)

I love chaptick and avon shea butter lip balm. i dont really buy expensive lipbalms because i go through them so fast.


----------



## maandusa (Jan 21, 2006)

Palmer's Cocoa Butter swivel stick, Bare Escentuals Latte Buzz (my holy grail!) and Soy Mocha.

i also love my MAC TLC for Luella in Trot On, but i don't like the clear TLCs.

Vintage Sister's balms are nice, and i also have a great chocolate orange balm that i got from a healthfood store.

Cocoacare's lip balm is really protective, but i don't use it all the time, it's cheap and the tube is hideous, but it works.

right now, i use Smith's Rosebud Salve in the Strawberry scent (i hate the scent of roses) at night.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclay* 
_When my lips are super chapped, I use Blistex medicated ointment and it becomes my saviour._

 
Completely agree - i've the WORST lips ever, and this is literally the only thing thats has worked after looking for 2 years!!!


----------



## afterglow (Jan 29, 2006)

I looove my Labello (original).


----------



## perpetuallycute (Feb 3, 2006)

MY LIP STUFF!
I am almost as addicted to MLS as I am to MAC!

They are made from natural butters and oils (no petroleum products, which I love) and additionally, they have TONS of different flavours.

I have about 100+...something like that
http://www.mylipstuff.com/retailstore/nfoscomm/catalog/

if you want reviews, just ask!


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

Burts Bees= Magic i love this so much i get the one in the little tin and it works wonders on chapped lips. for the longest time i could only find it in alberta so when i visited my grandma i would stock up but now i found it at save-on-foods. seriously the best stuff ever


----------



## karen (Feb 5, 2006)

I have or have tried almost everything in this thread; and yet, nothing compares with plain old vaseline. When I go low-end for a product, you KNOW it's good. I am **the** biggest sucker ever for high end brand names and packaging, yet Vaseline is my fave for lips.


Also, as much as I love the tingle and taste of burt's bees, it always seems to dry my lips out more.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 19, 2008)

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Swivel Stick, Softlips, and Alba lipbalms are my favorites.


----------



## discopie (Jun 19, 2008)

i love carmex.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 19, 2008)

Oyin Handmade Honeystick.

HoneySticks - delicious lip balm : Oyin Handmade, Nourishing Hair and Bodycare Products


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

Alba Botanicals. Their almost 100% organic and have all-natural ingreds. The flavors are amazing too.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 19, 2008)

I sleep with Lip Fusion XL.  It's about 12 percent dehydrated microencapsulated collagen that is absorbed by the lips, and hyaluronic acid and emolliants. The result is you wake up with softer, bigger lips and the effects are lasting. (The company claims upt to 2 days) It is expensive, but worth it. I also use their lip crayons under my lipstick and the gloss over it.  They are ultra moisturizing products. They test on scientists, not animals.
Today I saw a man purchase some XL in Nordies and apply it, so it not just the ladies who want voluptuous lips.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 19, 2008)

I heart Kiehl's.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jun 19, 2008)

I have dry lips and I found that vaseline or something cheap with petrolatum works well.  The more $$$$ ones are usually a waste of $$$$.


----------



## aimee (Jun 19, 2008)

mac tendertones are very nice
other than mac and without color or shimmer i like the coconut lip butter from the body shop its yummy


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 19, 2008)

Good ol' Vaseline for me - a HG product if there ever was one


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 19, 2008)

Tendertones all the way!!

I've literally tried everything for my super chapped lips (from playing brass instruments I think), and the only thing that works are tendertones!! I have to stock up now, I can't bare to run out


----------



## happythermia (Jun 20, 2008)

Lately, I've been stuck on BE Buzzed Latte lip balm and also the Labello Star Fruit lip balms that I picked up on vacation!  LOVE those - especially the pink grapefruit


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a huge addiction to burt's bees. 
There is at least one in every room of my house.


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a cheap version of burts bee's lip balm. It's the only way my lips don't peel when using lipstick or gloss. I probably have 3 in my purse and god knows how many around my house lol !!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 20, 2008)

I adore freshs' "Sugar Lip Balm", chapsticks' "Lip Butter Naturals" and Bliss' lip blam - I forget the name at the moment!

-Lauren


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

Burt's bees here too


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

Burt's Bees baby!

I have one of the cooling/soothing ones [for when they peel/crack], and two of the honey ones for everyday use. 

I use BB alone, under gloss and/or under lipstick.


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 22, 2008)

Rosebud Salve!  Sooo much product for like, $5!  AND you can use it on elbows, dry patches, burns, etc. so it's not just for your lips (although it's AMAZING for lips!).

Also, random, but you know when you're just getting over a cold and you have those nasty red, scaly, cracking dry patches around your nostrils from too much blowing your nose?  Well I always apply a bunch of Rosebud Salve to those areas before bed (I load it up so it's nasty but I don't rub it in!) and when I wake up, the scaly redness is GONE!!  So there are tons of things to use it for.

Wow that's a long response...sorry!  Haha I really like Rosebud Salve


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 22, 2008)

I found something at Sally beauty supply--Flavor Factory's Chocolate Martini. It was on clearance for like 50 cents. I went back & bought all they had...then I went to another store & bought all they had. lol. It is wonderful. I'll cry when I finally run out.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

Burts Bees Beeswax lipbalm is my favorite.

It's got a good taste and it actually keeps my lips soft forever.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 23, 2008)

I swear by Nuxe. My lips are so dry and chappy. This stuff just calms it down, tells my lips everything is fine, and keeps them all nice and soft.

Nuxe is perfect to use under dry lipsticks, because it's matte.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 23, 2008)

I either use blistex dct or sugar lip balm which is amazing.it makes my lips super soft and it's spf 15.


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 24, 2008)

The Body Shop lip butters <3
Or Rosebud


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2008)

CO Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

NO ONE has mentioned Aquafina's Lip Oils or Balms...

I've tried Carmex...ChapStick...nothing healed my dry, cracked [and usually bleeding] lips. The Lip Oil healed my lips in a week's time, and the balms have help keep them hydrated and moisturized.

Plus, at the price...it can't be beat.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 24, 2008)

La Mer hands down!  It's a little pricey but SO worth it


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 24, 2008)

I have tried soooo many lip balms ...from pricey to cheap ones ...rosebud salve, blistex, carmex, kiehls ...My abosulte favorite Hands down is JO MALONE Vitamin E lip conditoner...its abosultely fantastic...it's glorified luxurious petroleum jelly I bet lol ..but it smells softly of honey and feels wonderful on the lips ..it is the one Item I dont care too pay a lot for. It is 20 USD for one. But it really truley is fantastic.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a lip-balm addict, and I love trying new ones out, but I ALWAYS go back to vaseline. It's cheap, and it works great, I apply it before I go to bed, after I get out of the shower, and various other times throughout the day. It keeps my lips soft and hydrated.


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

I like plain aquaphor.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eversoclever* 

 
_I like plain aquaphor._

 
I definitely agree. I forgot to put that in my original post. It lasts forever. And it heals my chapped lips soo well.

So besides Burt's Bees, that is my go-to lip balm.


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

I like using Burt's Bee's chapstick and also their lib shimmer, rhubarb is the perfect color on me


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2008)

i really like the body shops lip balms. at christmas they did a wonderful cranberry one whihc was red and had a very subtle gold sparkle to it AND it smoothed my dry winter lips!


----------



## MelmoK (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a fan of plain old Chapstick.  That said I do have a huge huge huge tub full of balms.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2008)

burt's bees & tendertones. yum!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 19, 2014)

My lips have been dry as heck lately colder weather I'm guessing I'm not one to use lip balm on the regular I usually use it only in the weather time when my lips get so dry I'm looking for some new lip balms to try here is some I have tried and ones I'm thinking about buying  Maybelline baby lips not good makes my lips super dry and to me just sits on my lips I can't stand that this is what I have been using for about two weeks and my lips are in bad shape   dior lip balm loveeeee this one only lip balm I ever used all up and was scraping to get the last little bit it great and I can get it from sephora with the sale and its a tube this stuff works  Tokyomilk loveee the smell its okay it just sits on my lips will not buy again   tendertones love these have a few but they got bad quickly and change colors in a couple months   La mer lip balm want this one but that $55 price tag and the fact that's its minty is keeping me from ordering hope if I do get it it lives up to the hype   paula choice lip and body balm want to try it so amazing and I love that I can use it on other dry area as well  rose salve have try them all love that they can be used in other dry body parts to but I feel most I have tried were just okay and the ones with rose in it I can't use products with rose in them so I gave them away   Sara lip slip is the bomb lost mines found it and its lost again I hope I find it again because its amazing  Bath and bodyworks my favorite lip balm loveeeee this stuff put it on at night wake up and my lip are so soft I use all three tubes I had love this stuff so here is another one I used up I forgot about this one  I'm about to place my other for one of these soon can't make up my mind which one should I buy what I know or try a new one what do u ladies think about any of these


----------



## califabulous (Oct 20, 2014)

Dior? The lip glow balm? Just ordered the coral one. Hope it works!


----------



## smallestkitten (Oct 21, 2014)

My ultimate fave is Bobbi Brown lipbalm - I think there's a couple of kinds but I like the one in the pot. 

  Also Eve Lom Kiss Mix, Marc Jacobs Lip Lock, and the Fresh balms are great. By Terry Baume De Rose is amazing for hydrating lips, but if they're seriously dry it doesn't help a ton. It feels sooo luxurious though. Korres Lip Butter is surprisingly effective and doesn't smell/taste bad at all. 

  The Tokyomilk ones smell nice but they don't seem to do anything. Same with Maybelline Babylips - I have a ton, and they're cute, but ultimately ineffective. 

  And Sisley lipbalm is phenomenal, but I've only tried that once because I can't quite bring myself to spend THAT MUCH on a lipbalm. On my list to try: La Mer, Diptyque, the Bite lip mask.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Loreal colour riche balm in rose elixir. - Literally had been sitting in my drugstore/misc lip product drawer since 2012. I started using it because I ran out of my dior lipglow. its amazing. A great dupe for less than half the price of the dior one. Im in love!


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

Bepanthen Ointment! I know it's for curing nappy rash but it surely does its job as a lip balm lol. Keeps my lips extremely soft and hydrated.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 10, 2014)

My go-tos are Vaseline, strawberry and cherry Chapstick, and tinted Burt's Bees chapstick. I used to use EOS (because it's a lot harder for me to lose those) but it destroyed my lips to the point that I had to use neosporin to heal them, even with the "medicated" one. I wish I hadn't spent $30 on that mess...I now have six or so EOS balms sitting on my bathroom counter never to be used again.


----------



## clare0325 (Dec 12, 2014)

I swear by Honey Trap and Whip Stick lip balms from LUSH, they really hydrate my lips and smell amazing.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm loving tony moly  Its love


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 19, 2014)

Christina Victoria said:


> There's a brand called "Kiss My Face" which has a really great, hydrating lip balm. It can be found at most beauty stores, not sure about drug stores.


  They used to carry this at Trader Joe's, too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 19, 2014)

Nivea A Kiss of Smoothness, Maybelline Baby Lips, Smith's Rosebud salve, and NAC's Lip Conditioner at bedtime.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2014)

Aquafor, Carmex and ChapStick Hydration Lock. For a pricey option I would suggest Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream or lip treatment or Bite Agave Lip Mask.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 20, 2014)

Jack Black mint with spf is amaaaazing


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

My fav is Kiehls and Smith's Rosebud Salve and good ol Vaseline


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Aquafor, Carmex and ChapStick Hydration Lock. For a pricey option I would suggest Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream or lip treatment or Bite Agave Lip Mask.


 
  Omg how could I forget...Aquaphor is my HG product for keeping my lips moisturized.  Nothing compares.  Never have dry lips all year around after using it!!


----------

